# Nice towns around Calpe



## ejeast (May 11, 2015)

We are looking for ideas for towns to stay in in the Calpe area of the Costa Blanca. We have stayed south of Alicante before and now want to explore North of Alicante. We have been looking at Calpe but wondered what other nice towns people can recommend both by the coast and inland?
We are looking for a typically Spanish town, lots of tapas bars and restaurants and a good nightlife and not over run by tacky British bars etc!!

Any help would be great.


----------



## Calpedream (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi ejeast

Altea is a nice town very Spanish with nice restaurants and shops and a visit to the church is a most. If a good beach is on your wish list, Altea's doesn't provide that in my view, the beach is very small with pebbles not a patch on the beaches in Calpe. North of Calpe you have Javea Denia, 
Moraira all nice but smaller than Calpe and a lot quieter. Our family have a house in Calpe old town and we Favour Calpe over the other areas but it's personal choice. Calpe town offers great choice of restaurants and cafes and fantastic festivals every month of the year. Yes there are "British Bar's" like everywhere but they are avoidable ...and we do!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

A bit further south, but still north of Alicante, is El Campello.

It is on the coast with wonderful beaches and good transport links. There are restaurants and bars of all types (including British bars) but the town still has a very Spanish feel.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Slightly inland you have the wonderful Jalon Valley - a little Britified but there are nice areas.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

In my view, if heading north of Alicante, don't stop until you get past Calpe. It starts to get nice once north of there, both on the coast and inland.


----------

